# finalists-- Colnago CLX 3.0 vs. Wilier Grand Turismo



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the forums. A former MTB rider (sometimes racer) now living in SF bay penninsula and got back into riding -- this time on skinny tires. I'm a weekend warrior looking to finally ride a carbon bike. Mostly for sunday 2+ hr. rides up the mountains with an informal group, learning to love the classic climbs. Coming off a steel bike so anything is probably going to feel lighter/stiffer to me than what I'm on now. Need a bike that's got performance soul and light, but also not SO stiff that I could ride for 3-4 hours sometimes and not be too bone-rattled. I'm 6'3" 175lbs so that puts me in the XXL size on both of these. 

If the specs on their site are correct, geometry is exactly the same between these models. (is that right?) 

Competitive Cyclist has the Wilier GT for around $4200 with Campy Chorus 11... seems hard to beat even the rest of the build is nice. Around 16-17lbs? WIth the Colnago CLX 3.0 I can get Ultegra for about $3800 or pay up for a custom build out with Chorus. I'm not religious about Shimano vs. Campy, want to try out both shifting levers and see what feels better. Anyone have buyers remorse on Campy due to that inside thumb downshifter? Does it change the way you hold the hoods? I'm open to feedback here as well. 

The CLX has an integrated aero-ish seatpost which I've heard pros/cons about. 

I know looks are very subjective, Colnago looks iconic if a bit busy on the logos/paint, (apparently only the WHite and Black are available to the US in my size, or so I was told) and the Wilier looks pure classy... and the dark one is stealth. I will be riding both in the next few days. 

Any points to consider are appreciated. I'm sure both are awesome but looking to hear constructive criticism or things to watch out for. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

Well they both have the unique and WOW factors associated with the bike brands. Also I think both bikes are beautiful. Now I have not rode either bike, based on input from Mags, reviews, forums, local bike shops that sells them, and one of my friends that rides a Wilier...so take it for what it is worth. From the feedback i have seen on the bikes, the Wilier is a more race oriented endurance bike (more aggressive positioning consistent with their race bikes) and the Colnago is a more traditional style endurance bike. So the Wilier will have a more aggressive positioning with the back end setup did deaden the road feedback with the front end more stiff and racier feeling. The Colnago which i did consider but did not ride when i purchased my bike is more of a relaxed, comfort oriented endurance bike. Ride them and see which positions you the way you feel best...if you cant decide then I would go with the Wilier if you like to do alot of climbing.


----------



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks that's great feed back. Anyone here with a CLX 3 or can comment on the ride/feel? Or if anyone has read detailed reviews of it if you did prior research. I'll keep nosing around for opinions..

One detailed review of the Wilier was that it erred more on the rigid side than compliant. On the other hand I believe its probably lighter. Any Gran Turismo riders care to comment on how they've experienced the ride?


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

My friend got the Gran Turismo, I got the Izoard XP. We both love our bikes. I can tell you the 11sp Campy is great, but everyone has their own idea what's great. I am a big Colnago fan but prefer the Italian made ones. Now that the C59 is out maybe I can get a deal on a C50.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

In a similar boat as you(185lbs 6'2") but I still do a lot of MTB. Went the carbon/ultegra route and the newer carbon bikes are amazingly lite and stiff. If performance is your priority on those group rides think the Colnago will fit the bill as the geo is a nice transition from MTB and it is a Colnago! 

Just throwing this out but you may want to consider this. I've been on my newer carbon for the better part of the year and recently got an older steel Colnago. After getting the carbon bike dialed in and riding this steel bike the differences are very interesting. For competitive rides with a fast group especially with climbs, the carbon bike is the ticket. If those long group rides are fast but not super competitive a vintage Italian frame is a wonderful choice. Comfort level is excellent and speed on rolling hills and flats will not suffer. The ride quality is a very personal thing but I am liking the older steel bike a lot, more everytime I ride it. Before you choose, try a vintage Colnago (or Bottecchia Tomasini etc) you just might fall in love!


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone having buyer's remorse when buying Campagnolo. Some people complain that it's a little finnicky... The 11 speed system has very small tolerances so that's part and parcel of having so many speeds out back. Shimano is only easier to set up because the gaps between 10 cogs are larger. It took me about 6 weeks before my cables had stretched out so I was constantly realigning the derailleurs until they settled down... In 4 months since I have not touched the gear cables.

It sounds silly to think that 11 speed makes a bigger difference than 10, and if you lived in Colorado or Oklahoma, I'd say so. But you're in San Fran, which is the only city I can think of with more ridiculous hills than Seattle. I upgraded to a 12 - 27 11 speed cassette which allowed me to keep standard gearing up front (53 - 39). The only hills that worry me now are the extended 20%ers. 

Onto your choices. Both are great bikes, but I would plump for the Colnago. I don't really like where Colnago is going as a company but you can't argue their bikes (even the Asian ones) are top notch. (I own a Colnago CT1 with Record so probably a biased opinion)


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Go campy first. Then frame choice. In another words if the CLX 3.0 wih Chorus is in the $$realm you don't want to go, get the Wilier. Blasphemy from my Colnago lips!! I love Colnago, but between the CLX and GT, that's what I'd rec. Now if it was between a C50 and a GT, C50 all the way! Better yet, if it was an EPS, EP, or EC!!


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

BacDoc said:


> In a similar boat as you(185lbs 6'2") but I still do a lot of MTB. Went the carbon/ultegra route and the newer carbon bikes are amazingly lite and stiff. If performance is your priority on those group rides think the Colnago will fit the bill as the geo is a nice transition from MTB and it is a Colnago!
> 
> Just throwing this out but you may want to consider this. I've been on my newer carbon for the better part of the year and recently got an older steel Colnago. After getting the carbon bike dialed in and riding this steel bike the differences are very interesting. For competitive rides with a fast group especially with climbs, the carbon bike is the ticket. If those long group rides are fast but not super competitive a vintage Italian frame is a wonderful choice. Comfort level is excellent and speed on rolling hills and flats will not suffer. The ride quality is a very personal thing but I am liking the older steel bike a lot, more everytime I ride it. Before you choose, try a vintage Colnago (or Bottecchia Tomasini etc) you just might fall in love!


I posted in some other threads about steel.

The biggest bike mistake I've made was to sell my Tommasini Sentesi. My Master X light and Ritchey are close to the Tommasini in ride, with the Master a little better handling.


----------



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

I rode both Ultegra and the Campy Chorus 11 this weekend. I wish I could say I couldn't tell a difference (1. I'm pretty amateur rider, and 2. the Campy costs more!), but I liked the feel of the Chrous better. It's mostly about the shifter / hood feel for me. It just felt a little more fun to use, and the little thumb lever lets you shift into a higher gear faster, I can hit it from being in the drops too. Both were excellent but I'm going with Campy. 

I will be riding the Wilier GT later this week. Looking to see if it's as stiff as I've read in reviews. After doing a huge climb last weekend, I want the direct acceleration. Question is can I handle the rigidity over bumpy roads. Unfortunately, I want it all  

Also concerned about weight of the Colnago CLX 3, is this a hard number to find? And there seems to be no real detailed reviews (by pro bike reviewers that do this everyday for a living) for it, but plenty of reviews of the Wilier GT. 

Thanks


----------



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

That is cool, thanks for the insight. Yes you're right coming from MTB I'm just not as used to being tucked so far over, yet I don't want to sacrifice speed. Bah, I'm a walking contradiction. 

I was thinking if I really missed the steel I'd keep an eye out for a used vintage/classic steel frame. I'm really tall so it's hard for me to find bikes that fit me on Craigslist, etc. But for now I got the carbon bug, I've waited toooo long


----------



## bluemonday (Apr 25, 2012)

Also, is the Cervelo RS sort of a similar "value proposition" as the CLX3 and the Wilier GT? Sort of performance but slightly different geometry? Would those be comparable? (just talking frames and road feel/handling here, not components....)


----------



## Bob Wade (Jun 22, 2011)

*Wilier GT*

I have a 2011 GT with SRAM Force and Ritchey WCS components, with Cosmic Carbone wheels and I love the bike. Had 2 Tarmacs before it. I don't feel that it is overly stiff. I ride about 150 miles a week on not so great roads, feels better than the Tarmac did. Climbs FANTASTIC, but considering I live in Texas "climb" is obviously a relative term.


----------



## Thwap (Jun 18, 2008)

bluemonday said:


> Also, is the Cervelo RS sort of a similar "value proposition" as the CLX3 and the Wilier GT? Sort of performance but slightly different geometry? Would those be comparable? (just talking frames and road feel/handling here, not components....)


I just went out last weekend, bike shopping and rode the Wilier GT, the Cervelo RS. The wilier was more aggressive in both fit, and response. It was nice, but I was looking for something a little more "plush", something I could really feel comfortable on. The Cervelo to me, was much closer to what I was looking for, it was smooth, but still very responsive...great bike for the price to be sure. 

Then I rode the Giant Defy 0 Advanced with the Ultegra Di2...game over.


----------

